# SMDC 2012



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

who all have applied for shalamar medical and dental university this year ?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i have applied in shalamar ,do you know the last year merit ?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Me too


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

last year it closed at around 73%

Pease inform here if any of you gets a call frm there for an interview, also share ur agg? mine is 75 point something .


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I applied on foreign and local both.any one knows the merit of foreign seats?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i have applied in shalamar too...
which one is better...shalamar or sharif???


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

I got call from smdc ! Did anyone of u got call from shalamar medical college or not ?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

hmmmm not yet..


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

*SMDC* is better than many of the private medical colleges and that includes sharif medical college
the only drawback is that smdc is a new college and not yet gthat popular but blv me it is free of coruption and feels like a literate place it is good quality wise.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> I got call from smdc ! Did anyone of u got call from shalamar medical college or not ?


you got a call from smdc  

so when is the interview ? do update us with what happened.


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

guMnam said:


> you got a call from smdc
> 
> so when is the interview ? do update us with what happened.


My interview is on 24 october ! 8am ! Well i m confuse which one too choose shalamar or lmdc or fmh ;(


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> My interview is on 24 october ! 8am ! Well i m confuse which one too choose shalamar or lmdc or fmh ;(


mine interview is on 23rd october...wots ur aggregate??


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

IQRA said:


> mine interview is on 23rd october...wots ur aggregate??


Mine is 79.97% ! Iqra which one u gonna choose ? Fmh shalamr or lmdc ? And wjts ur aggregate ?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

i would choose smdc but fmh is a more experienced college and has a better faculty .... actually i have lived in uae all my childhood and thts why i think i would be able to adjust at smdc better caz of its a better bldg and all .. althou my parents and other ppl (doctors and professors) suggest fmh.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

guMnam said:


> i would choose smdc but fmh is a more experienced college and has a better faculty .... actually i have lived in uae all my childhood and thts why i think i would be able to adjust at smdc better caz of its a better bldg and all .. althou my parents and other ppl (doctors and professors) suggest fmh.


WHat do they say abt LMDC?KIndly tell.


----------



## Mairu (Oct 7, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> I got call from smdc ! Did anyone of u got call from shalamar medical college or not ?


So what is your aggregate ?
im asking so that we can get an idea about merit


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Mairu said:


> So what is your aggregate ?
> im asking so that we can get an idea about merit


My aggregate is 79.97%


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

amerhch said:


> WHat do they say abt LMDC?KIndly tell.


the problem with lmdc is corruption .. lmdc is the oldest private college in lahore and is good but because of coruption under par students get in the uni with help of donations and hence the enviornment of class and the overall experince affects you studies .. and now lmdc has lost its reputaion everyone noes abt its coruption.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

how come shalamra didnt call me yet??!!!??? ,my agreggate is almost like yours!!


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> how come shalamra didnt call me yet??!!!??? ,my agreggate is almost like yours!!


that is weird... nevertheless you shall get a call soon  patience is the name of the game


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i called shalamar today ,,she said last year merit was 76:?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> i called shalamar today ,,she said last year merit was 76:?


lol dont be fooled that was the last merit of first list probably 
the principal himself said last merit was 73 or 72


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> lol dont be fooled that was the last merit of first list probably
> the principal himself said last merit was 73 or 72


 :shocked: ohh,,,,are you sure? really? then why she said 76? she should tell correct closing merit


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> :shocked: ohh,,,,are you sure? really? then why she said 76? she should tell correct closing merit


yes i am pretty sure  
and why she said ... well its pretty understandable.


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Shalamar Medical and Dental College
first merit list
of shalamar


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Shalamar Medical and Dental College
> first merit list
> of shalamar


jiger i have seen that already.. but wont u believe on what the princial said ?
the lists are usually of no significance for private colleges .. all u should remember is what was the last merit and it was 73 or 72.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

@imran786tahir
u had an interview at shalamar today ... what happened ? what did they say?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> yes i am pretty sure
> and why she said ... well its pretty understandable.


its mean i have a chance to get admission in shalamar , my aggregate is 75.02%,m i right???


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

bloom said:


> its mean i have a chance to get admission in shalamar , my aggregate is 75.02%,m i right???


for sure ia.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

there is some news i think i should share .. shalamar is calling just the 1st 400 students for the interveiw for now and they belive that they will get their 100 seats filled by that and the lowest merit of that first 400 is at 76 point something

so if u havent got a call from smdc yet and are on hold with fmh go for fmh be safe subm,it ur fee there that is exactly what i am going to do and my agg is 75 point something.

and FMH has better faculty and experience but one will have to forget abt a new campus.


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

ok,,,have you got any call form fmh?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Shalamar will keep calling for interview long after Eid. Just informing you guys. If you're in 74-75ish range, you still got a chance..


----------



## Fatima-7 (Oct 24, 2012)

guMnam said:


> there is some news i think i should share .. shalamar is calling just the 1st 400 students for the interveiw for now and they belive that they will get their 100 seats filled by that and the lowest merit of that first 400 is at 76 point something
> 
> so if u havent got a call from smdc yet and are on hold with fmh go for fmh be safe subm,it ur fee there that is exactly what i am going to do and my agg is 75 point something.
> 
> and FMH has better faculty and experience but one will have to forget abt a new campus.


Where did you get to know this news about first 400 students ? =/
My aggregate is 76.36...what are my chances to smdc ??? 



Chachu said:


> Shalamar will keep calling for interview long after Eid. Just informing you guys. If you're in 74-75ish range, you still got a chance..


My aggregate is 76.36...what are my chances to smdc ?
Is it good to wait for them ??? =/ :?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> ok,,,have you got any call form fmh?


i did get a call from fmh but as i had selected both bds and mbbs they offered me seat in bds and asked me to either take that or be on the waiting list for mbbs where i have a 50% chance.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Fatima-7 said:


> Where did you get to know this news about first 400 students ? =/
> My aggregate is 76.36...what are my chances to smdc ???


 obviously u have a chance just as i do but lets see actually the case with shalamar is really difrent here the merit can increase alot from last year because this college has grown very quickly.
and i got t know this through my dad's freind who works there.

infact i think ul be getting a call from them soon u must be on that top 400 list


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

guMnam said:


> obviously u have a chance just as i do but lets see actually the case with shalamar is really difrent here the merit can increase alot from last year because this college has grown very quickly.
> and i got t know this through my dad's freind who works there.
> 
> infact i think ul be getting a call from them soon u must be on that top 400 list


oh ok keep updating us with anything new you get to know about SMDC, please ! =]


----------



## Fatima-7 (Oct 24, 2012)

guMnam said:


> obviously u have a chance just as i do but lets see actually the case with shalamar is really difrent here the merit can increase alot from last year because this college has grown very quickly.
> and i got t know this through my dad's freind who works there.
> 
> infact i think ul be getting a call from them soon u must be on that top 400 list


Thanks =] Keep updating us about SMDC and your admission.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> there is some news i think i should share .. shalamar is calling just the 1st 400 students for the interveiw for now and they belive that they will get their 100 seats filled by that and the lowest merit of that first 400 is at 76 point something
> 
> so if u havent got a call from smdc yet and are on hold with fmh go for fmh be safe subm,it ur fee there that is exactly what i am going to do and my agg is 75 point something.
> 
> and FMH has better faculty and experience but one will have to forget abt a new campus.


hey gumnam...? you said that smdc is just calling the first 400 people and their last aggregate is like 76% in the 1st 400..then how come i STILL didnt get a call?? should i ask them? my aggregate is 79% so shouldnt they have called me by now?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> hey gumnam...? you said that smdc is just calling the first 400 people and their last aggregate is like 76% in the 1st 400..then how come i STILL didnt get a call?? should i ask them? my aggregate is 79% so shouldnt they have called me by now?


 now that is weird .. i think you should visit them or just wait till eid.. it could be that ur documents werent complete or any such thing just a possibility not a probability.. as far as i think u will get a call soon
and they arent gonna call 400 ppl in just a matter of two days obviously ..just wait for it 

- - - Updated - - -



Fatima-7 said:


> Thanks =] Keep updating us about SMDC and your admission.





Fa7ima said:


> oh ok keep updating us with anything new you get to know about SMDC, please ! =]


by anychance are u both the same person with two accounts ? 


and surely i will keep updating 

i wonder what happened with imran786tahir he had an interview ... no feedback from him so far


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> i did get a call from fmh but as i had selected both bds and mbbs they offered me seat in bds and asked me to either take that or be on the waiting list for mbbs where i have a 50% chance.


but i didn't get any call from fmh yet...


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> but i didn't get any call from fmh yet...


oh and whats your agg ? :S sorry if u mentioned it before i cant recall 

i belive all of them also follow some kind of first come first serve thing yani if u submitted ur forms earlier there are chances that ull be called up for interview earlier as well .. its just a guess of mine and it seems to be true to me.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

finally got a call from shalamar..my agg is 79 something


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> finally got a call from shalamar..my agg is 79 something


congrats 
so when is it ? and please share ur interview exprerience when u are done with it


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

I got a msg too from shalamar today they said i was shortlisted for admission in mbbs and my interview is on 31st oct. just need fmh to call me now . and if anyone can tell me is fmh better or shalamar?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> I got a msg too from shalamar today they said i was shortlisted for admission in mbbs and my interview is on 31st oct. just need fmh to call me now . and if anyone can tell me is fmh better or shalamar?


i already shared my view on this .. fmh vs shalamar they are on par as a whole caz shalamr has a better campus and fmh has experience and one of the best faculty and i have asked abt this from professors and doctors from both sides and they told me fmh is way better faculty wise.. end of the day it depends on you what you want more .


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> oh and whats your agg ? :S sorry if u mentioned it before i cant recall
> 
> i belive all of them also follow some kind of first come first serve thing yani if u submitted ur forms earlier there are chances that ull be called up for interview earlier as well .. its just a guess of mine and it seems to be true to me.


o ok ,,my aggregate is 75.02..


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> o ok ,,my aggregate is 75.02..


well mine is 75.43 and i didnt get a call from them either ..


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> i did get a call from fmh but as i had selected both bds and mbbs they offered me seat in bds and asked me to either take that or be on the waiting list for mbbs where i have a 50% chance.


i m talking about this,,they didn't call me ,,


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> i m talking about this,,they didn't call me ,,


oh x_x in that case did u select both bds and mbbs?

and dont forget that their entry test also counts so may be thts the reason why ur merit decreased or mine increased..


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@ gumnam

my interview is tuesday next week..after eid...IA i'll keep you posted


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I got call today from smdc


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> I got call today from smdc


oh thts good 
whats ur agg ?

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> MY agregate is 78.87%


 never mind i saw it on the other thread


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> oh x_x in that case did u select both bds and mbbs?
> 
> and dont forget that their entry test also counts so may be thts the reason why ur merit decreased or mine increased..


yes i selected mbbs as 1st preference and 2nd bds,,,o ok its mean you did well in the test ,and me not


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> yes i selected mbbs as 1st preference and 2nd bds,,,o ok its mean you did well in the test ,and me not


dont be sad you will get a call


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Fatima-7 said:


> My aggregate is 76.36...what are my chances to smdc ?
> Is it good to wait for them ??? =/ :?


Definitely a good plan to wait. Don`t worry, you`ll get in, Inshallah


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Definitely a good plan to wait. Don`t worry, you`ll get in, Inshallah


Insha'Allah =/...I've even left fmh and lmdc now for smdc =[
@ Chachu: Where do you study btw ?


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

amerhch said:


> I applied on foreign and local both.any one knows the merit of foreign seats?


i guess they have some reserved seats for foreign students


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Fa7ima said:


> Insha'Allah =/...I've even left fmh and lmdc now for smdc =[
> @ Chachu: Where do you study btw ?


Inshallah you'll make it in. I'll pray for you.
For my college, I have my reasons to conceal it.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Chachu said:


> Inshallah you'll make it in. I'll pray for you.
> For my college, I have my reasons to conceal it.


i wouldnt bother asking but now i am intrested in knowing those reasons 
this is intresting for sure


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Inshallah you'll make it in. I'll pray for you.
> For my college, I have my reasons to conceal it.


oh ok thanks  ...and I was just asking to know if you're senior or applying this year. =]

- - - Updated - - -



guMnam said:


> now that is weird .. i think you should visit them or just wait till eid.. it could be that ur documents werent complete or any such thing just a possibility not a probability.. as far as i think u will get a call soon
> and they arent gonna call 400 ppl in just a matter of two days obviously ..just wait for it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




yes I'm the same person lol :laugh: 
...but now the other id is banned =/ They say one account per person. -.-"


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Fa7ima said:


> yes I'm the same person lol :laugh:
> ...but now the other id is banned =/ They say one account per person. -.-"


well tht is fair enough to have just one account per person  they did nothing wrong you see ... why would you want to use two acounts any way ? :s


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

guMnam said:


> well tht is fair enough to have just one account per person  they did nothing wrong you see ... why would you want to use two acounts any way ? :s


haha yes one account is enough for me.  
I made the other one just like that... :laugh:


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

you people are here to discuss the number of accounts u have, weird


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

Junaid Butt said:


> you people are here to discuss the number of accounts u have, weird


haha no! :laugh: There are only 2,3 posts about this.


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

Fa7ima said:


> haha no! :laugh: There are only 2,3 posts about this.


i see 
so u r going for shalamar ?


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

bloom said:


> i have applied in shalamar ,do you know the last year merit ?


last yr merit was above 76 % !


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> last yr merit was above 76 % !


no it was less than 76%


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

Junaid Butt said:


> no it was less than 76%


u had 75.5 ?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> last yr merit was above 76 % !


mine is 75.02 aggregate


Junaid Butt said:


> no it was less than 76%





salmanzworld said:


> u had 75.5 ?


may be but mine is 75 lol


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

Junaid Butt said:


> i see
> so u r going for shalamar ?


How should I know this ? SMDC haven't called me up for interview yet.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

HI guys I researched a lot these days on pvt med schools in lahore,consulting different faculty members of different colleges,doctors and students what I found is that LMDC has best clinicals as compared to other pvt colleges in lahore including,cmh,shalamar too.first two years may be not but last 3 most imp. years are for sure. i know so many people in my family and friends who graduated from LMDC and working in U.S.A .bcz of 20 students out of 150 who entered through donations and links you should not forget 130 on merit students.ratio can be different but facts can't be denied as it is the oldest pvt med school in lahore and now after change of principal its on rise again.if i get admission there i'll feel lucky.plus its atmosphere suits we O,A Level people.I am from L.G.S.OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

My aggregate is 73.9 % ...
and i have applied in all of the well reputed med colgs of Lhr. But had not rceived confirmation call from anywhere ( except for bds from FMH which i redused ) . It is v frustrating for me  
I wish private colgs through some joint venture form a unanimous body to conduct their own test and interviews on 1 day. it is v difficult for me and likewise other candidates of southern Punjab to come to Lhr again and again to fulfill the "TOPI DRAMA " of INTERVIEW .


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

amerhch said:


> HI guys I researched a lot these days on pvt med schools in lahore,consulting different faculty members of different colleges,doctors and students what I found is that LMDC has best clinicals as compared to other pvt colleges in lahore including,cmh,shalamar too.first two years may be not but last 3 most imp. years are for sure. i know so many people in my family and friends who graduated from LMDC and working in U.S.A .bcz of 20 students out of 150 who entered through donations and links you should not forget 130 on merit students.ratio can be different but facts can't be denied as it is the oldest pvt med school in lahore and now after change of principal its on rise again.if i get admission there i'll feel lucky.plus its atmosphere suits we O,A Level people.I am from L.G.S.OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.


but last yr the 1st yr of lmdc gave only 50% result...where as that of shalamar gave 99% result !

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan Babar 05 said:


> My aggregate is 73.9 % ...
> and i have applied in all of the well reputed med colgs of Lhr. But had not rceived confirmation call from anywhere ( except for bds from FMH which i redused ) . It is v frustrating for me
> I wish private colgs through some joint venture form a unanimous body to conduct their own test and interviews on 1 day. it is v difficult for me and likewise other candidates of southern Punjab to come to Lhr again and again to fulfill the "TOPI DRAMA " of INTERVIEW .


did u apply in central park, akhtar saeed, rashid latif..if u did, u should get call from these colleges :roll:


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

Fa7ima said:


> How should I know this ? SMDC haven't called me up for interview yet.


we can pray atleast 

- - - Updated - - -



Fa7ima said:


> How should I know this ? SMDC haven't called me up for interview yet.


i have gone through all of this, you will get into a very good college INSHALLAH 

- - - Updated - - -



salmanzworld said:


> u had 75.5 ?


FYI mine was 79.44 %


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

guyz i need more info regarding shalamar hospital...............i want to knw shalamar is gud or cmh...!


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*Help Please*



Hassan Babar 05 said:


> My aggregate is 73.9 % ...
> and i have applied in all of the well reputed med colgs of Lhr. But had  not rceived confirmation call from anywhere ( except for bds from FMH which i redused ) . It is v frustrating for me
> I wish private colgs through some joint venture form a unanimous body to conduct their own test and interviews on 1 day. it is v difficult for me and likewise other candidates of southern Punjab to come to Lhr again and again to fulfill the "TOPI DRAMA " of INTERVIEW .


EXACTLY.....same is the case with me.... my agg is 72% gave interview at central park rashid latif but now waiting..... i have interview in islamabad of riphah on 2nd ....guys tell me should i submit fee in riphah if they ask ay the same time??? am really confused and upset


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Any updates ppl ?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i just recieved a message from them that u r selected for MBBS.submit ur dues before 6 nov.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats  
So are going for it ? And what's ur agg ?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

guMnam said:


> Congrats
> So are going for it ? And what's ur agg ?


dnt know

- - - Updated - - -

my aggregate is 80.5%


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

IQRA said:


> dnt know
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my aggregate is 80.5%


u didn't apply for cmh ?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

no date guzar gai thi. i missed fmh and cmh


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

IQRA said:


> dnt know
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my aggregate is 80.5%


u didn't apply in cmh ?

- - - Updated - - -

First merit list is online!
www.smdc.edu.pk


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

IQRA said:


> no date guzar gai thi. i missed fmh and cmh


)
no need to worry..u have a agg on the higher side ..u will easily get into shalamar..nd shalamar in nt bad at all..better than fmh atleast if nt cmh ...


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

anyone knows when the 2nd waiting list will be up for shalamar ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> anyone knows when the 2nd waiting list will be up for shalamar ?


on 14th i think..because 13th is the last date they gave us for fee submission...although i highly doubt that they'll continue with the admissions after pmdc revoked their admissions...


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> on 14th i think..because 13th is the last date they gave us for fee submission...although i highly doubt that they'll continue with the admissions after pmdc revoked their admissions...


they are going to continue with admissions .. nothing is going to change i tell you.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> they are going to continue with admissions .. nothing is going to change i tell you.


wese i idid get a letter from them today saying k i need to deposit 703,750 Rs to them by 13th....

God..i can't belive that we'll cost our parents 3 million


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> wese i idid get a letter from them today saying k i need to deposit 703,750 Rs to them by 13th....
> 
> God..i can't belive that we'll cost our parents 3 million


life is tough


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

very soon


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> very soon


waiting for it anxiously


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

guMnam said:


> waiting for it anxiously


me too...


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> me too...


aww...cute


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bkn said:


> aww...cute


paid the fee ? confirmed ur addmision yet ? 13th is the last date you got right ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> paid the fee ? confirmed ur addmision yet ? 13th is the last date you got right ?


yes 13th the last date and lol done nothing yet. I'll be visiting fmh (to either cancle my draft or confirm my admission) and smdc today and will IA finalize everything today...so I'll probably tell you all what i did tomorrow...


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

same here bro 
but im going tomorow to submit my fee and secure a seat there 
@BKN : wait no more and submit fee Then enjoy the remaining days   lol


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

updates anyone ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> updates anyone ?


i paid smdc the fee...if you call that an update..


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

anyone knows about the hostels?? whats next after paying the fee ? when will we get our roll numbers student cards??/ what about the books???
how is the ragging scene???to which extent can the seniors go?


----------

